# 24h Duisburg, zugucken per WebCam?



## cab (11. August 2006)

gibt's das vielleicht irgendwo?

Christiane


----------



## scp (13. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ein paar Bildchen habe ich gemacht.
Kannste hier finden: http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2006

Grüße
    Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. August 2006)

Na wen haben wir denn da?  http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2006/slides/060813_0048.php 
Respekt vor dieser Leistung. Ich habe auf den letzten 4 Runden alles gegeben, hoffentlich sind wir noch in die Top Ten gerutscht. 

Sonst war das Rennen das geilste was ich bisher erlebt habe.


----------



## Christer (13. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst war das Rennen das geilste was ich bisher erlebt habe.



Bist Du das?

SR


----------



## cab (13. August 2006)

prima bilder, danke! 

scheint ja richtig gutes Wetter gewesen zu sein ...


Christiane


----------



## sunflowerbiker (13. August 2006)

cab schrieb:
			
		

> prima bilder, danke!
> 
> scheint ja richtig gutes Wetter gewesen zu sein ...
> 
> ...



bis zur Siegerehrungen war gutes Wetter, dann hat es angefangen zu hageln, Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können. 


war ne geile Sache, aber blöd wenn mann keine 5 min zum schlafen kommt, weil der Körper so aufgedreht ist.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. August 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du das?
> 
> SR



Hi jo auf jeden Fall, wie geil.. 

Ist der böse Onkel Metzker etwa die Treppe gefahren?


----------



## Levty (14. August 2006)

Bevor die gesperr wurder oder danach? Wenn danach: sehr unsportlich!


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die gesperr wurder oder danach? Wenn danach: sehr unsportlich!


am unsportlichsten war, die treppe zu sperren! 
 
soll ja dort 2 böse stürze gegeben haben, aber mal ehrlich: wer noch nie ne treppe gefahren ist und das nicht kann, warum probiert das dann jemand bei nem rennen das aus? also mit nem bisschen verstand schiebt man das doch runter, wenn mans nich kann!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die gesperr wurder oder danach? Wenn danach: sehr unsportlich!


Hmm rotes Trikot (überleg=) muss Sonntag in der Schlußphase gewesen sein. 

Also nach der Sperrung, ist mir auch vollkommenst latte, nachdem ich das lustige Sachauspiel eines Konkurennten erleben durfte der die Treppe runtergefallen ist. (während der fahrt rechts ausgeklickt und halb abgestiegen dann zu spät gebremst oder was weis ich.) habe ich beschlossen das es gesünder für mich ist die treppe zu fahren anstatt da jede Runde mit der Akrobatik anzufangen. 

Schon kurios : Den Gefährlichen Stich rechts nach der Gerade mit den Schuhkarton großen Löchern drin lassen die alle fahren und so eine pisselige Treppe die sogar meine Mutter mit ihren Trekkingrad fahren würde wird gesperrt.

@ Lev : Mit den Regeln ist das ja alles so ne sache nicht war mein *junger* Freund


----------



## Becky (14. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm rotes Trikot (überleg=) muss Sonntag in der Schlußphase gewesen sein.
> 
> Also nach der Sperrung, ist mir auch vollkommenst latte, nachdem ich das lustige Sachauspiel eines Konkurennten erleben durfte der die Treppe runtergefallen ist. (während der fahrt rechts ausgeklickt und halb abgestiegen dann zu spät gebremst oder was weis ich.) habe ich beschlossen das es gesünder für mich ist die treppe zu fahren anstatt da jede Runde mit der Akrobatik anzufangen.
> 
> Schon kurios : Den Gefährlichen Stich rechts nach der Gerade mit den Schuhkarton großen Löchern drin lassen die alle fahren und so eine pisselige Treppe die sogar meine Mutter mit ihren Trekkingrad fahren würde wird gesperrt.



Da muß ich Dir vollkommen recht geben 
Die stelle war am Freitag sogar noch schlimmer. 
Die Treppe hat sich wenigstens nicht von Runde zu Runde verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. August 2006)

@Metzger

Schon toll wenn man sich damit brüstet gegen die Regeln zu verstoßen  

Finde aber auch, daß man solch eine Minitreppe nicht sperren sollte. Die, die zu blöd waren haben sich doch eh schon aus dem Rennen gesemmelt, der Rest hätte die Treppe einfach weiterfahren können. Die einzige Sperrungswürdige Stelle zumindest bei einem 24h Rennen ist die steile Stahltreppe gewesen, da sie fies anzufahren ist und dabei recht schmal. Weiß nicht ob ich sowas morgens um 5 noch treffen würde.


----------



## Becky (14. August 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> @Metzger
> 
> Schon toll wenn man sich damit brüstet gegen die Regeln zu verstoßen
> 
> Finde aber auch, daß man solch eine Minitreppe nicht sperren sollte. Die, die zu blöd waren haben sich doch eh schon aus dem Rennen gesemmelt, der Rest hätte die Treppe einfach weiterfahren können. Die einzige Sperrungswürdige Stelle zumindest bei einem 24h Rennen ist die steile Stahltreppe gewesen, da sie fies anzufahren ist und dabei recht schmal. Weiß nicht ob ich sowas morgens um 5 noch treffen würde.



Hast ja recht, aber wurden hier irgendwelche Regeln befolgt?
Wurde das Überhohlen auf der Alm geahndet?
Das ohne Beleuchtung Fahren?
Das mitten auf der Strecke wechseln?
Das schneiden in der Kehre am Wasserbecken mit anschließendem Wasserflaschenbewurf? ( kann mich ja nicht in Luft auflösen).
Aber sonst war das ne super Veranstaltung.


----------



## Christer (15. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Hi jo auf jeden Fall, wie geil..
> 
> Ist der böse Onkel Metzker etwa die Treppe gefahren?



Schick mir mal per PM deine E-Mail Adresse. Ich habe einige Fotos von dir. Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du sie in einer 6MP Auflösung haben. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## bikegeissel (15. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm rotes Trikot (überleg=) muss Sonntag in der Schlußphase gewesen sein.
> 
> Also nach der Sperrung, ist mir auch vollkommenst latte, nachdem ich das lustige Sachauspiel eines Konkurennten erleben durfte der die Treppe runtergefallen ist. (während der fahrt rechts ausgeklickt und halb abgestiegen dann zu spät gebremst oder was weis ich.) habe ich beschlossen das es gesünder für mich ist die treppe zu fahren anstatt da jede Runde mit der Akrobatik anzufangen.
> 
> ...



Du bist ein echter Held   
Seid Ihr wenigstens nachträglich durch die Rennleitung disqualifiziert worden?


----------



## easymtbiker (15. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lev : Mit den Regeln ist das ja alles so ne sache nicht war mein *junger* Freund


den spruch hat wohl niemand kapiert.... 
egal, er hat sein alter angegeben und durfte starten, auch wenn er in der liste mit 18 aufgeführt wurde. insofern halte ich alles für legal! 
und er ist damit der jüngste einzelfahrer gewesen und kam wahrscheinlich unter die top ten, grosses lob meinerseits!


----------



## Vaderchen (15. August 2006)

Becky schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich Dir vollkommen recht geben
> Die stelle war am Freitag sogar noch schlimmer.
> Die Treppe hat sich wenigstens nicht von Runde zu Runde verändert.



Wozu gibts genug Federweg. 
Die Schlaglöcher auf dem Stück sind aber noch recht harmlos gewesen. Das einzige Stück was in letzter Zeit vor dem Rennen arg gelitten hat, ist der letzte grosse Hügel. 
Vorallem durch die XXnner die gern von oben nach unten mit dem HR malen und den Motocrossern die gern mit radierenden Reifen hochknallen. Den Rest hat der Regen dazugetan.  

Naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibynrw (15. August 2006)

scp schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung. Aber ein paar Bildchen habe ich gemacht.
> Kannste hier finden: http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2006
> 
> Grüße
> Gonzo




hi gonzo,

ein par bilddr ist gut ... klasse !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> den spruch hat wohl niemand kapiert....
> egal, er hat sein alter angegeben und durfte starten, auch wenn er in der liste mit 18 aufgeführt wurde. insofern halte ich alles für legal!
> und er ist damit der jüngste einzelfahrer gewesen und kam wahrscheinlich unter die top ten, grosses lob meinerseits!



Auf jeden Fall, sehe ich genau so vollsten Respekt. Schade das er bisher noch nicht so viel berichtet hat. Und danke an dich für den schönen Bericht, und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal an beide.


----------



## Silent (16. August 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der böse Onkel Metzker etwa die Treppe gefahren?


Hat dir trotzdem nichts gebracht    

Gruß


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dir trotzdem nichts gebracht
> 
> Gruß



 Dafür hab ich dich immerhin einmal überholt alter Trailverstopfer.    Ansonsten bist du ja da hergebrettert wie die Kupfernagel persönlich.


----------

